# Lathe Bed DI Fixture



## YYCHM (Sep 1, 2022)

So, while building my DG D&D knurling tool kit, I found I was....






Doing a lot of this.....  It was time to make a dedicated DI fixture.






Basically a way clamp that allows a DI to be mounted.  That knurled nut appears to secure it fine but if I find it doesn't, I'll drill it through and add a T handle.






Over all it's a bit of a compromise.  I really wanted the DI dial facing up (or tilted up) and everything secured from above, but space constraints proved that impossible.

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 1, 2022)

@YYCHM






Nice knurl!  Yup, lots of knurls in your future!

I like your simple washer way clamp too. I like simple things.

Ya, the angle on the indicator isn't great. But surely you have enough space to put it on a 45.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 1, 2022)

Good job, it seems like you've really been pumping out the projects the last 6 months or so?


----------



## Aliva (Sep 2, 2022)

Maybe time time to invest in a DRO. Aliexpress has some good pricing.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 2, 2022)

Aliva said:


> Maybe time time to invest in a DRO. Aliexpress has some good pricing.



Actually, I had a set of IGaging DROs on it for a couple of years.  









						Igauging linear scales
					

12 & 24 inch digital scales with mounting brackets and individual digital readouts. The scales are new in the boxes. Asking $70 for the pair.




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com
				




Never seemed to use the z-axis DRO and I got good enough with the x-slide dial that I didn't use that DRO either, so I removed them.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 2, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Actually, I had a set of IGaging DROs on it for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha... I've got IGaging dros on my lathe and because I've had them, I've never made a DI holder/fixture and also probably why I've never gotten good with the dials!  I find them really helpful/useful.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Ya, the angle on the indicator isn't great. But surely you have enough space to put it on a 45.



After staring at this thing for 3 days, I gave up trying to figure out how to mount the DI at an angle.  I did manage to mount the DI with the face up though......






I can live with that


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I can live with that



Actually, I prefer it!


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 4, 2022)

If you change the basic shape of the holder to the geometry outlined in red, the face of the DI will be at the same angle as that of the angled face. Keep everything the same as what you have, except machine the angled face and the corresponding threaded hole normal to that face (90* to the angled surface).

You might need some relief on the lower vertical face for the DI body to clear.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> If you change the basic shape of the holder to the geometry outlined in red, the face of the DI will be at the same angle as that of the angled face. Keep everything the same as what you have, except machine the angled face and the corresponding threaded hole normal to that face (90* to the angled surface).
> 
> You might need some relief on the lower vertical face for the DI body to clear.
> View attachment 26184



How would that work when the mounting flange looks like this?


----------



## PeterT (Sep 4, 2022)

Depending on the indicator, you might be able to get a replacement 'lug-less' back plate. Or if its a beater, just remove it & cut/mill it off.
Personally I find lugs to be more of a pain. Most of my systems including home brew clamp on the stem housing. If you had a clamp (maybe where @RobinHood is going) you could swivel face to any orientation & secure it in that position


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 4, 2022)

In that case remove the back plate and rotate it 90* from its current orientation and reattach.  Then put the treaded hole in the DI holder as shown in the green outline.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 4, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> How would that work when the mounting flange looks like this?


I made one of those.



Even went as far as to make a pattern from the 3D print.




Never did cast it.  Don't remember why.




This could have just been a trial to see if it pulled properly.


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 4, 2022)

Or as Peter suggest, use the cylindrical portion of the DI in a split clamp arrangement.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 4, 2022)

Examples of stem clamping. I know... more work. 
Actually they are not optimal either. The clamp screw should be on the open end side like middle picture, but should have relief hole on other side at end of slit, like right hand picture


----------



## PeterT (Sep 4, 2022)

Amazing how many variations of these holders people have dreamt up over the years.


----------



## Tecnico (Sep 4, 2022)

You guys type faster than I do!

Here's my adaptation to hold by the stem in a split clamp for a flat way Myford:







The knob on the front is the way clamp, the DI is clamped by the aircraft bolt (I wanted the clamping power of the 1/4-28 thread) on top and the other knob is for the adjustable rod that lets you bring the carriage to a repeatable stop.

In this view you can see the hole for the DI stem.





​I borrowed most of the design elements from a vee ways clamp I saw on another forum so it should be easy to convert it back!

Last photo shows the DI inserted from the other side and tilted for a different view.





This was milled on the Myford in my BM (before mill) days.

D


----------

